# For those with bandits



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never done much custom square baling as most all my custom work is rounds but I had some neighbors call with 200 acres under pivot that they are wanting me to square bale, they cut and rake all I do is bale and leave the bundles behind. So with that being said what would you charge per bale on a job of this size if it was you? All Input appreciated as I don't really know what is fair.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it coastal? 
If so probably looking at 5,000 plus bales


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Guess it depends on the scope if the job......if my job was to make bundles and not handle, $2 a bale.....if I have to handle bundles and move 2.75+ depending on how far said bundles need to move. Or if they want to cut/rake and I bale I would do a 50/50 split of hay.....depending on logistics of course...


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It's coastal averaging 75 bpa right now, never touch a bale.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

First it has to be fair to you. Do not second guess what is fair to the customer, that is for them to work out.

I can't help you with a price other than to rhetorically pose the question as a starting point.

What would be a price you would pay to someone for that job on your place?

If you can cover all the costs I touch on below then it could well be a proposition.

Before you move a wheel, consult your insurance broker and get cover for custom work. IF things go wrong your best friend will be good coverage by insurance. May look expensive but may also work out real cheap. Insurance has to be covered in your price so no real out of pocket cost to you. You bale it and it moulds; who gets blamed?

One aspect about insurance is under the doctrine of 'subrogation' the company "stands in your shoes" and it is then their money being fought over not yours and to slightly misquote Lee Marvin in "Paint Your Wagon" they don't fight fair. Insurance can save you a whole lot of financial and emotional strain.

Then look at your cost structure and factor all you can think of in then add contingencies of say 12.5% to cover the things that you did not think of and the ever present on costs. Obvious things like fuel, insurance, consumables (strapping, twine, oil, grease). I know it costs me 16 cents per bale for twine excluding collection, storage, handling and interest foregone on that money. Another 8 cents per bale for strapping plus the on costs. Labour allowance for you, not as a worker but as a manager. Do not sell yourself short. You do not have to be very bright to work for nothing.

Look at what it costs you in outlay to put up your on hay with maintenance, machine depreciation, machine insurance, allowance for breakdown repairs and for eventual upgrade/replacement.

It is quicker and easier to go broke on underquoted work than to sit at home doing nothing.Either way you may go broke but one is a way faster route. How do I know that? Well I don't really because I haven't tried the second.

Your bandit cost a few $ and it will wear out fast enough on your own work without having custom work speeding up the process.

I did a couple of custom jobs when I bought my Bandit but will not now as I worked out my bandit will see me off the farm without replacement on my work, but a replacement would be needed before leaving the farm if custom work of any size was undertaken.

If I leave the farm earlier than the bandit is worn out, I will take on custom bundling because there is good money to be made in a very short period of work each year.

Remember: FAIR TO YOU.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Saw the estimate scope of work after posting above, so around 15,000 bales, that is around 740 bundles. I know you do not use a pickup on the bandit, so with a good baling window and averaging 2500 bales per day ( conservative 300 bales per hour for better than 8 hours per day) gives minimum of 6 days. Lost time for baling window, realistically may stretch to 10 days.

Dawg's figures would be my minimum. Before bundlers got common here, the going rate was $2.00 bundling only. I know different country, different prices and values, but would the $30K possible income represent fair ROI (return on investment) and fair ROT ( return on time) for you.

Most importantly would that cover all costs and leave enough for the Mrs Lewis Ranch's Retail Therapy Fund.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine has a fund too.....add another .25 for the RTF!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

That's about where I was thinking price wise. Running the machine for a week is the cheap part, taking up all my time for a week is where it gets pricy. Thing is I believe there might be some more opportunitys with this place in the future.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Price it where you are happy to do it now and in the future.

Regards, Mike


----------

